# Cutrine Plus Liquid help?



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

We recently had some moss growing around the edge of our pond. First time this has came up. I seen that Cutrine Plus Liquid was good for getting rid of this. So I bought a gallon of it. Then started researching it and it says it will kill catfish and trout. So I dont want to do have that happen. The pond is about 1/4-1/2 acre big. Has anyone used this without it killing the fish? What do I do? Thanks for your help


Jimmy


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Nobody has used this stuff before?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't treat your whole pond all at once... Do a 1/4 to a 1/3 section at a time.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

use it all the time. I've never seen a fishkill using it except once. This happened because the entire pond was covered with algae and they sprayed the entire pond. General rule of thumb is to only treat a 1/4 of surface area at one time. So if you only have it around the edges, you should be able to spray it all at once. Go out and spray it in the morning, when you know it is going to be a nice sunny day. It will start working almost immediately and be gone with in a couple of days. You may have to spot treat it, if you missed a little. Great product.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I've heard it can be hard on grass carp but I've been using it several times a year most years without any problems. Adding diquat seems to boost it's effectiveness and takes care of the pondweed too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

PondFinc is correct. Supplementing Diquat (Reward) with the Cutrine Plus will result in better control of both pond weeds and algae. The Cutrine Plus by itself is great for controlling both filamentous algae species as well as planktonic algae. As the season progresses, planktonic blooms can become more severe and can be more difficult to control. It is pivotal to only treat 1/4 of the pond while treating these algal species and aeration wouldn't hurt


----------

